# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Paul Dillett - 1996 German Grand Prix Finals VIDEO

## 1981

Paul was just a BEAST!!!

----------

